# Where do you store your snowblower?



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

In warm storage (e.g. warm garage).
In cold/sub-zero storage (e.g. shed).
Outside under a tarp or other cover.
Other, please state below.


----------



## McCallGuy (Sep 24, 2016)

In the garage. It keeps it warm and melts all the snow off it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There isnt really a choice for what is most likely the most common place..
we have:

In warm storage (e.g. warm garage).
In cold/sub-zero storage (e.g. shed).

But the most common is probably:

In unheated, attached garage.

Its not "warm", because its not heated.
but its also not "sub-zero" because its usually warmer than outside.

Scot


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Garage . . . along with a bunch of tools, etc. . . . much to the car's dismay.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good poll, maybe because the same poll was on my list to initiate!

My wife won't allow me to build a shed, my double garage holds my tools, welding, table saw, wood, metal, Xmas stuff, bicycles, lawn beach chairs, step ladders, and unused personal items because we don't have a basement. So my mowers, leaf blower, and snowblowerssss! sit under a tarp accumulating moisture problems.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't have enough room in my shed in the winter, and I don't have a garage, so she sits outside under a cover


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Unheated, attached garage.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I notice lately that some enterprising locals are building and selling "snowblower sheds". Basic 4 x 5 x 5 ft. boxes.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

unheated unattached garage


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

In my garage that gets just a bit of heat from the boiler room with the door left open in the winter, but the garage isn't what I would call heated.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I store my go to blower in a shed near the house.....I store the blowers I'm advertising and my backup goto blower in the 46 by 24 addition to my shop and the "extra" blowers that have been refurbed but didn't sell last year or so in one of the three 40 ft Conex containers out in the back 50.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Unheated detached Garage in winter mainly so I don't have to blow my way across the lawn to get to the driveway.


EDIT: there is a 220V heater in there but only used when working inside.


Stored in shed in summer (to reduce clutter in garage).


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

mine are stored here in the summer, and there in the winter.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Garage. It's about 10*f above the outside ambient temperature, and sometimes gets above freezing in the winter when the cars pull in.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

unheated tool shed, with bags of moth balls hanging all over the machines,


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Winter: detached, unheated 12' X 28' garage/shed with a cover that my dog insists on "marking".

Summer: 10' X 8' storage shed in the back yard with the same stinky cover...


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Garage in winter (unheated) and shed in summer.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

Detached, unheated garage. It's usually not too terribly cold in Chicago, and if we get a big snow it's usually in the 20s.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Unheated detached Garage. I pull the car forward and park the snowblowers behind the car with the augers facing the door when expecting snow.This way they are instantly ready for combat.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

In a separate, unheated garage.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

In season: garage, attached


Off season: basement


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Paulie139 said:


> Winter: detached, unheated 12' X 28' garage/shed with a cover that my dog insists on "marking".
> 
> Summer: 10' X 8' storage shed in the back yard with the same stinky cover...


You should spring for a new cover, or a new dog...


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Winter- a "sorta heated" attached garage. I put an extra radiator in when we built the house, keeps the chill out.

Summer- a shed with a cement floor/foundation.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

jsup said:


> You should spring for a new cover, or a new dog...



I really can't complain. I thought for SURE he'd be chewing the tracks but I've been lucky, so far...actually, it's HIM that's been lucky, so far


:wink2:


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I will take it that the question is for the winter season...

My machine gets stored in a two car non heated unattached garage which I have to shovel a 50' (+) or so path to get to. She goes in between the two cars and she gets stored to the rear of the garage when we are not getting any snow to keep her some what out of the way so we can get in and out the cars a little bit easier. Then the day before a storm I will move her up to the front and give her a quick going over and a start up. Oh yes and a quick waxing to the inside of the chute and exit hole takes place also... :grin:


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

For those who live in cold, dry climates, have you considered:

- thawing out all the ice/snow makes the unit wet, which can accelerate rust.
- heating up 100Kg of very cold metal costs money.

Up here in Finland, many choose to keep their cars outside the whole winter, on the basis that water below zero isn't causing much damage to metal, but once it is thawed, then rust/corrosion is more of any issue.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I leave the John Deere Junk outside out in the open, hoping it gets stolen.

I have my beautiful Toro snowpup and Toro CCR inside next to the kerosene fired space heater and I heat them up for a minute or two and they barely bark and run right up to speed quickly.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Lunta said:


> For those who live in cold, dry climates, have you considered:
> 
> - thawing out all the ice/snow makes the unit wet, which can accelerate rust.
> - heating up 100Kg of very cold metal costs money.
> ...


Ours lives in the climate-stable attached garage all year. In the off season it enjoys a cover. Otherwise it gets closer to the front in winter, closer to the rear in not-winter, since that rear area in winter has a hibernating car taking the room.

Our climate is pretty dry all year. The garage/workbay maintains about 50ºF, and get heated some if there's a project. Keeping the metal above the dew point and above freezing lets the water run off easily, and the unit dries out completely. There's no "salt" used on the roads here, but they do manage to justify some magnesium chloride "de-icer" slurry on the public streets by claiming it isn't sodium chloride and therefore is not really "salt". It's not used on our private streets or driveways so not really much of an issue. So far so good, with no rust/corrosion issues going into snow season four.

re: costs of energy to heat the space and the snowblower metal -- Americans are energy pigs by almost any world standard. There's a glut of cheap natural gas in the market here thanks to hydraulic fracturing used to recover oil. Local price is under US$3 for a million BTU's, typically a fraction of what it costs in non-producing European countries. Gasoline for motor fuel is similarly cheap by any non-subsidized world standard. There are no direct carbon taxes on fuel yet, and it's doubtful that the current administration is going to support or even allow such a tax to be implemented. [/soapbox mode]


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

Shed for me. Gets moved to the attached garage when a snow storm is coming. Some point after the storm, it gets moved back to the shed.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Top98Percent (Dec 9, 2017)

Attached unheated garage in winter for quick access. In the shed in the summer.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Unfortunately outside next to the garage door with a tarp over it ready for the next storm.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

jsup said:


> You should spring for a new cover, or a new dog...


no dog, just a good outdoor loving mouser cat, wish i could find one more like my white female, we had move her self in at the house for the shop. she's good for a few every day, only she leaves the dead ones on the side door step as if to say I've earned today's meal here's the proof.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've noticed snow always sticks to a warm shovel. I've never heated my snowblower, but I wonder if the same thing happens increasing the likelihood of clogging the chute?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Not if it's waxed...



Bob E said:


> I've noticed snow always sticks to a warm shovel. I've never heated my snowblower, but I wonder if the same thing happens increasing the likelihood of clogging the chute?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine sits in an unheated shed year round except when I work on it, then it's either outside or in the garage.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

some of mine are in my shed some are in the garage ...... point being i have too many blowers


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> Not if it's waxed...


Ah hah, now those wax and spray threads make more sense.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Bob E said:


> I've noticed snow always sticks to a warm shovel. I've never heated my snowblower, but I wonder if the same thing happens increasing the likelihood of clogging the chute?


That's why a lot of people with L&G Tractors hate their snow thrower attachments. The mufflers on many of them point forward out of the grill or hood and heat up the chute causing clogging. A good example is an International Harvester Cub Cadet Quiet Line from the 70s.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> That's why a lot of people with L&G Tractors hate their snow thrower attachments. The mufflers on many of them point forward out of the grill or hood and heat up the chute causing clogging. A good example is an International Harvester Cub Cadet Quiet Line from the 70s.


Learn something new every day.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lunta said:


> In warm storage (e.g. warm garage).
> In cold/sub-zero storage (e.g. shed).
> Outside under a tarp or other cover.
> Other, please state below.


My 3 snow blowers are kept in an unattached garage, not warm, but insulated - which I can work in when it is cold outside.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That was the great thing about the original IHC 112 cub cadet that we had with the single stage snow thrower the starter generator on the tecumseh 12 horse engine was on the right side and the muffler was on left side pointing down I think and there was a small V belt coming off the crank shaft pulley with a passive snubber pulley to engage the pulley on the right angle bevel gearbox to run the snow thrower. The muffler on the LA115 exhausts directly on the snow blower impeller housing and the Metric $140.00 expensive driven V belt.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

barney said:


> I notice lately that some enterprising locals are building and selling "snowblower sheds". Basic 4 x 5 x 5 ft. boxes.


I wonder if a concrete floor or slab would help or not. in my experience it seems to help.


----------



## FractalJedi (Nov 19, 2017)

in the summertime, I store the snowblower in the shed out in the backyard. But when winter comes, warm garage until end of season. Starts up beautifully, and the pattern I use for clearing snow optimally begins at the garage door. So it works out for the best.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> unheated tool shed, with bags of moth balls hanging all over the machines,


 Yea, those vermin love a good home in our snow blowers, lawn mowers, etc.!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

seems that way as every machine in one shed has to come apart before being used each season, 
I've started placing sticky pads around the machines also, they cost as they are one time only per mouse but sure work.


----------

